
Simple rules for helping newcomers become contributors to open projects - xearl
https://journals.plos.org/ploscompbiol/article?id=10.1371/journal.pcbi.1007296
======
xearl
The rule headlines:

    
    
      1: Be welcoming
      2: Help potential contributors evaluate if the project is a good fit
      3: Make governance explicit
      4: Keep knowledge up to date and findable
      5: Have and enforce a code of conduct
      6: Develop forms of legitimate peripheral participation
      7: Make it easy for newcomers to get started
      8: Use opportunities for in-person interaction—With care
      9: Acknowledge all contributions
      10: Follow up on both success and failure

